# Professional climber looking for employment in bakersfield, Ca. area



## beastmaster (Jun 17, 2016)

Going to relocate to Bakersfield, Ca. soon from Riverside, Ca. I am a experenced climber. I do fine pruning in many styles, an expert at removals, well versed in rigging techics, as well as working with a crane. I can evaluate trees for hazards,diseases and pest,. treat many problems. Ive been in the buisness over 35 years. I have many references. I have been certified by the ISA as an arborist at one time, and could get re cerified if needed. Ive taking many courses in arboriculture related areas. I dont know the area well, Its my wifes home town. be willing to work part time or per jobl


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 20, 2016)

I hope you do well beast


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 25, 2016)

How far are you willing to commute, Wade?
Jeff


----------



## beastmaster (Jul 4, 2016)

jefflovstrom said:


> How far are you willing to commute, Wade?
> Jeff


As far as i have too,Jeff. We leaving tomorrow for bakersfield. Ive always had good luck just going down the phone book calling promising looking companies.


----------



## Melissa Stephens (Jul 12, 2016)

beastmaster said:


> Going to relocate to Bakersfield, Ca. soon from Riverside, Ca. I am a experenced climber. I do fine pruning in many styles, an expert at removals, well versed in rigging techics, as well as working with a crane. I can evaluate trees for hazards,diseases and pest,. treat many problems. Ive been in the buisness over 35 years. I have many references. I have been certified by the ISA as an arborist at one time, and could get re cerified if needed. Ive taking many courses in arboriculture related areas. I dont know the area well, Its my wifes home town. be willing to work part time or per jobl


 I have a 6 month job coming up near Bakersfield would be 6 days a week climbing though, excellent pay. Would you be interested in that? My husbands number is 832-279-8238


----------



## beastmaster (Jul 15, 2016)

I talked over the phone to an outfit doing bug trees and they're going to hire me site unseen. Its like the gold rush here in central Ca. Gold being contracts to remove millions of dead bug trees. 
Bummer is being out there for weeks at a time. But after getting married 6 months ago, I'm almost looking forward to being a way from the little women for a while.
There are companys from all over the US out there getting a piece of the pie.
I was hopeing for a nice job doing residentals, but the pay is good and my bank account was down to almost nothing. I needed this.


----------



## beastmaster (Aug 20, 2016)

Going for an interview tomorrow. By chance a good friend of mine was a supervisor there for a while, His endorsement was all it took to get me a try out. 
Its a week out of town then back on Friday. Doing removals for PG&E. 
After being married for 8 months were both looking forward to being apart for a week at a time, we've been getting on each others nerves some especially sence I've been home unemployed for the last month.


----------



## Melissa Stephens (Aug 24, 2016)

I hope everything is going well for you, If not please give me a call. We have a very large contract in California and need climbers! 832-279-8238


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 24, 2016)

Melissa Stephens said:


> I hope everything is going well for you, If not please give me a call. We have a very large contract in California and need climbers! 832-279-8238



I hope he calls you,,,
Jeff


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 25, 2016)

I've been on my new job for a month now. I love my job, i like all the people i work with. Its refreshing to work with motivated hard working people.


----------



## beastmaster (Nov 16, 2016)

Melissa Stephens said:


> I hope everything is going well for you, If not please give me a call. We have a very large contract in California and need climbers! 832-279-8238



Glad i called you all. i couldnt be happier working for you guys.


----------



## Justinian tree (Jan 21, 2017)

beastmaster said:


> Going to relocate to Bakersfield, Ca. soon from Riverside, Ca. I am a experenced climber. I do fine pruning in many styles, an expert at removals, well versed in rigging techics, as well as working with a crane. I can evaluate trees for hazards,diseases and pest,. treat many problems. Ive been in the buisness over 35 years. I have many references. I have been certified by the ISA as an arborist at one time, and could get re cerified if needed. Ive taking many courses in arboriculture related areas. I dont know the area well, Its my wifes home town. be willing to work part time or per jobl


I currently have work in Sonora and provide housing.


----------



## beastmaster (Jan 21, 2017)

Thank you but I'm in San Andreas now with Siboney.


----------



## treeslayer (Mar 29, 2017)

Justinian tree said:


> I currently have work in Sonora and provide housing.


David Bryant in VA. I have an exceptional crane removal crew, climbers of course. Fully equipped and insured. 
757-784-4574


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 29, 2017)

treeslayer said:


> David Bryant in VA. I have an exceptional crane removal crew, climbers of course. Fully equipped and insured.
> 757-784-4574



I vouch for David,,
Jeff


----------

